# a few



## wesley (Jul 15, 2008)

a few new ones the lady took


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

grow in your home? sigh, i have kids  thats why i keep em private dawg thats good success have ya start harvest them already?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

whoa, lookin good :hubba: ...So what strain have you got goin' there??? keep us updated


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice colas & set up


----------



## wesley (Jul 15, 2008)

the strain is some hawiian well one is and the rest is what i was told was purple haze it is a very long flower so it very well could be no they aint in my house a friends i also have kids


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2008)

I have kids too....But those are looking nice wesley...how much longer before you need me to help Harvest?...


----------



## wesley (Jul 15, 2008)

lol end of the month i figure for the hawiian and id still say 4 weeks for the haze i still aint got my scope bring yours when you come


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i wanna come to haha jk, awesome plants by the way man

keep it up


----------

